# What kind of berries are these



## TXfanatic (Jun 24, 2012)

The wife and I went looking for raspberries. We also found a few other berries we don't have a clue about.

Heres one that I think I saw here before. I don't think it's good for you! THis one was growing on a vine






Here is what the Mrs thinks are Blackberries The color is throwing me off






These are plentiful...... Lots of wild grapes





And one more that needs to be identified. this was growing on a tree


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 24, 2012)

This is only a wild guess, the ones similar to black/rasperries could be boysenberries.

The others, not a damn clue.

PLEASE DO NOT use any wild fruits or berries you are not familiar with, DONT DO IT!

Could kill you fast.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 24, 2012)

My currant sorta have that same cupped shape as the top one, thats if the picture is upside down from how it was growing. I dont know what Im talking about here so just ignore.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 24, 2012)

First picture=unknowen
Second picture=raspberrys (they need to ripen more to a dark red) or young blackberrys. At that stage they look a lot alike and need to ripen to black.
third picture=grapes ( not sure what kind)
Fourth picture= looks like choke cherrys. I'll let someone else confirm that.

I agree with Troy, don't eat anything you don't know what it is for sure.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 24, 2012)

Let me stand on my head and take another look TX! LOL


----------



## TXfanatic (Jun 24, 2012)

arcticsid said:


> Let me stand on my head and take another look TX! LOL



LOL don't get hurt!!!! try this





Thank you for the words of caution! We will NOT use any wild fruits/berries that we are not positive of it's identification

TX


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 24, 2012)

I been told to tell blackberry from raspberry if the center stays in the fruit then its blackberry if the center stay on the plant = hollow fruit then its raspberry, or family of the 2.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2012)

I bet your local county agricultural extension could ID it pronto. You may even be able to just send the pic via email if you look them up online.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2012)

The second pic is blac cap - a member of the black raspberry family. The fruit is usually firmer than a true black raspberry. Here is some infor from Jack Keller's site.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request106.asp


----------



## TXfanatic (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I'll have to look up our county's ag ext. I never would have thought of asking them. While I read your reply................... DUHH I live 3 houses down from a guy that went to school for this kind of stuff. He works for our local Nature Center. 

We are still trying to figure out #1. 

#2 is very plentiful on Mom and Dads property. There are also plenty of the other varieties of raspberries there also

#3 is too plentiful. There are a lot of trees suffering because of them

#4 is a one off (as of now) we haven't look for any more 

A little more research tonight (walk down to the neighbors house with a beer) and hopefully I / he can figure out what it is for sure. 

Thanks again for the replies 

TX


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Sirs (Jul 1, 2012)

TXfanatic said:


> LOL don't get hurt!!!! try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this looks like poison sumac to me with the way the berries are on it not good to use


----------



## TXfanatic (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL "poison" nope defiantly not going to use it!
tly
When I get back home I'll give the neighbor a call to help identify all of the plants. 

Thanks


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like a wild Cherry to me???
Semper Fi


----------



## Sirs (Jul 9, 2012)

Ernest T Bass said:


> Looks like a wild Cherry to me???
> Semper Fi



yeah the last pic he showed of the first bunch looked like wild cherry to me also that I'm certain of.. let me get the pic and edit it in just so nobody thinks it's on of the others


----------



## TXfanatic (Aug 1, 2012)

I finally asked the neighbor to inentify these berries.

The first is a Highbush Cranberry. My book says there delicious when ripe.

The second is a type of raspberry/blackberry/blackcap/ I don't remember where I picked this one. The property has both Raspberries and Blackberries. Either way there gonna be wine!!

The third I don't know what variety of grape yet. It's been low on the list as they need plenty of more time to ripen. 

The fourth is a Blackcherry. They are different than the Chokecherrys as the have a bit more fruit around the pit. These are plentiful but the birds are getting them fast!! 

We also found that there are plenty of Elderberries and a few plum trees!

We should have plenty of fruit for a few more batches of wine 

Thanks Steve


----------

